# Sanford Ink and Library Paste



## Unidumper (Apr 30, 2006)

Recently downeastdigger posted a pic of a half pint Sanfords ink he called "scarce".  That caught my attention as I have a half pint, pint and quart sizes.  The smaller of these have mold seams that appear to go to the top of the lip but there is also a seam under the lip as if a molded lip was applied to the bottle.  The largest is certainly an applied lip as the mold seam extends only slightly above the shoulder and the neck has a very whittled appearance.  I find this odd because on the base the smaller ones seem to have some kind of pontil scar while the larger and I believe older shows no sign of the pontil mark.  Here are pictures, any comments, especially on the base markings and scarcity would be appreciated.  They were all found in a dump near Lincoln, NE that was used between about 1865 and 1925.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## Unidumper (Apr 30, 2006)

Picture of the pontil(?) markings


----------



## capsoda (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, not a pontil. Looks like it could be an Owens suction mark from an early bottle machine.

 Very nice set.


----------



## madman (May 1, 2006)

hey the large one in bim is nice, ive got the smaller size bim,  the ones in the background look nice too!!  yo cap is right as always! thats and early machine made suction mark ethier by owens or the illinois glass co. the two merged in 1929   heres the illinois version below  lets see some off those others!!  mike


----------



## madman (May 1, 2006)

pre 1929


----------



## Unidumper (May 1, 2006)

Mike,
 My wife's got the camera today but I'll get it back soon and post more pics then.  Your Sanfords half pint clearly is clearly that.  None of mine actually have the volume on them.  Upon closer examination the smallest does have a diamond with an I in the middle of it that would probably indicate Illinois bottle works.  The largest one has a seam around the base as if the bottom plate has been made seperate and added to the body of the bottle. The medium sized one has no markings inside the suction ring.  I'll post more pictures soon.
 Steve


----------



## Unidumper (May 2, 2006)

Mike, here are pictures of the embossing and the mold seam on the bottom of the largest Sanfords ink.  The last pic will be one of the built-in display areas the builder so kindly provided in my house so I have a place to keep and display the bottles you see.


----------



## Unidumper (May 2, 2006)

Next pic


----------



## Unidumper (May 2, 2006)

Some of my bottles on display


----------



## madman (May 3, 2006)

hey nice display and bottles!! the bottle i have pictured is abm, yours looks much older mike


----------

